# VAPERITE | Free shipping and 10% discount for online orders (T&C's apply)



## Vaperite South Africa (18/3/20)

*THIS POST HAS EXPIRED DUE TO THE BANNING OF VAPE SALES ONCE THE LOCKDOWN COMMENCED. 

During these uncertain and stressful times, Vaperite has reduced the minimum online order for free shipping to R500. In addition, the 10% off coupon code, VAPE10, can be used for all products not already on special.*

*Our courier company, The Courier Guy, has introduced special delivery procedures as follows:*
"If you so wish, on delivery, you are welcome to request that the driver places the delivery & waybill at your door and steps back 2 metres allowing you to sign the waybill in full with your own pen and take your delivery inside and close the door with the signed waybill outside which the driver will retrieve."

*BUY NOW - CLICK HERE*

To all our Vaperite Customers,

Vaperite loves and cares about YOU!

We are aiming to have a safe and sanitized space for every one of our customers and staff members in each of our stores.

Sanitizer will be readily available at each of our stores and we advise you to please sanitize your hands when you come into our shops. All our staff members will be wearing disposable gloves which will be changed everytime we encounter a new customer. The general cleanliness of our stores is also priority, our countertops will be wiped down with disinfectant after each customer. If you do intend to pay with a bank card, please bring a pen or sharp object to use when typing in your pin - alternatively we will have pens to use that will be disinfected after each use.

We are requesting that all customers entering our physical shops please refrain from vaping in our shops due to the uncertainty surrounding the ability of vapour to carry the virus.

Please note that we have removed all testing stations and rebuilds are not allowed during this period.

All Vaperite stores will remain open as per usual and as long as we all follow the above procedures we will continue to prevent any spreading of COVID-19.

Vaperite wishes you all well, please stay safe and aware during these uncertain times.

Much love to everyone​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/20)

Good to see @Vaperite South Africa 

A question though. If you order for R500 and get the 10% discount - i.e. you only pay R450 - do you still qualify for the free shipping of R500? 

Or must your order be over R500 after the 10% discount? (In which case it must be more than R555.55)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/3/20)

Silver said:


> Good to see @Vaperite South Africa
> 
> A question though. If you order for R500 and get the 10% discount - i.e. you only pay R450 - do you still qualify for the free shipping of R500?
> 
> Or must your order be over R500 after the 10% discount? (In which case it must be more than R555.55)



The total after the discount must be more than R500. The basket will show when you have free shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PartyDave (23/4/20)

Hi Vaperite.
Is the coupon still valid?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/4/20)

It’s not valid any longer. With the Rand over 19 to the USD, we have removed it as most prices on our website are still based on roughly 14.5 to the USD. Offering another 10% off would be financial suicide. Sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PartyDave (24/4/20)

Completely understandable. Just waiting for lockdown to pass so I can place my order


----------



## Tiny8807 (26/4/20)

do you still deliver on online buys now in lockdown?


----------



## Ruwaid (29/4/20)

Hi @Vaperite South Africa I spoke to Farah today (online manager) but wasn't able to clarify...
IF you guys open this Friday, will online purchases be delivered during level 4 lockdown or are you guys allowing online purchases to be collected in-store?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/4/20)

They will be delivered via courier unless you specifically arrange to collect from a specific store by coordinating with Farah.


----------



## Mollie (29/4/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> They will be delivered via courier unless you specifically arrange to collect from a specific store by coordinating with Farah.


But will the walk in stores be open

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruwaid (29/4/20)

@Vaperite South Africa 
Can one arrange with her via email? would this suffice? Sorry but just making sure all and any communication is received timelessly during re-opening when things might be crazy!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/5/20)

Sorry guys. It’s been crazy since they extended the ban. We are doing hundreds of online sales of CBD and CBD compatible kits per day and struggling to cope with the logistical issues. Let me know if you need any other info.


----------



## fasman (6/5/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Sorry guys. It’s been crazy since they extended the ban. We are doing hundreds of online sales of CBD and CBD compatible kits per day and struggling to cope with the logistical issues. Let me know if you need any other info.



Is everything okay at Vaperite, I placed a order on Monday and sent a quick email regarding shipping cost on Monday and Tuesday, and didn't hear anything back, the contact number on the site just goes to voice mail , and my order is just on hold?

PS First time ordering from you so needed some clarity on the shipping cost incase I had to send a bit more money to cover shipping?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/5/20)

The time period for the specials this thread was offering no longer applies. Since the economy tanked and the ban on vape sales was extended, we no longer have the margin to offer online discounts or to keep the minimum order for free shipping at R500. Free shipping now applies to all orders of R1000 or more. 

We are only selling CBD products and all orders placed must include a CBD product or it will not be shipped. If you need hardware then you MUST include at least one bottle of CBD liquid in your order. 

We will not ship any e-liquid, including 0mg, and have disabled all e-liquid products on our website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/5/20)

By the way, how much was your order and did you EFT or pay by credit card?


----------



## fasman (6/5/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> By the way, how much was your order and did you EFT or pay by credit card?



Order Was for R1,105 via EFT, proof of payment was sent via bank aswell as via email on my inquiry?

Edit: Its worth mentioning it was with CBD, and didnt apply the 10% off coupon.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/5/20)

So shipping is free over R1000. There is no 10% discount any longer. It’s been discontinued now that we only trade online.

For EFT we have to wait until the money clears in our account before we can process the order due to the fraudulent pops we and other vendors had a problem with a while back which was widely covered on this forum. Unfortunate that a few crooks stuff it up for everyone else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## fasman (6/5/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> So shipping is free over R1000. There is no 10% discount any longer. It’s been discontinued now that we only trade online.
> 
> For EFT we have to wait until the money clears in our account before we can process the order due to the fraudulent pops we and other vendors had a problem with a while back which was widely covered on this forum. Unfortunate that a few crooks stuff it up for everyone else.


I am sorry to hear some one tried to scam you, I've also never had a EFT take 48+ hours to complete  I guess I won't hit the shipping window to get my order by Friday :/


----------



## Smstiaan5 (6/5/20)

fasman said:


> I am sorry to hear some one tried to scam you, I've also never had a EFT take 48+ hours to complete  I guess I won't hit the shipping window to get my order by Friday :/


Same here... Order stays on hold...


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/5/20)

Orders are being processed as fast as possible. Due to the large amount of orders we continue to receive (over 200 per day), we had to add a second login access to The Courier Guy to allow us to have two employees booking collections at the same time. To add to that, we have reduced staff levels at our warehouse as mandated by government. 

Our staff are working flat out and even when they get home they are spending all night answering emails, Facebook Messenger messages and a multitude of other communication channels customers are using to contact us asking about their orders. 

Unfortunately we are being flooded with queries all day from customers asking for product information, delivery information, payment information and more and the only people who can answer most of these questions are the staff processing the orders and so this causes even more delays. It's a catch 22 as if we don't answer the queries then it's poor customer service but if we don't get the orders out fast enough then it's also poor customer service and so we are damned if we do and damned if we don't. 

Please bear with us as we are doing our best and working 7 days per week trying to play catch up. We appreciate each and every customer but we also ask you to understand that this is not business as usual and we are constantly working to streamline our processes. Most orders are delivered within 5 business days or less.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Smstiaan5 (6/5/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Orders are being processed as fast as possible. Due to the large amount of orders we continue to receive (over 200 per day), we had to add a second login access to The Courier Guy to allow us to have two employees booking collections at the same time. To add to that, we have reduced staff levels at our warehouse as mandated by government. Our staff are working flat out and even when they get home they are spending all night answering emails, Facebook Messenger messages and a multitude of other communication channels customers are using to contact us asking about their orders. Unfortunately we are being flooded with queries all day from customers asking for product information, delivery information, payment information and more and the only people who can answer most of these questions are the staff processing the orders and so this causes even more delays. It's a catch 22 as if we don't answer the queries then it's poor customer service but if we don't get the orders out fast enough then it's also poor customer service and so we are damned if we do and damned if we don't. Please bear with us as we are doing our best and working 7 days per week trying to play catch up. We appreciate each and every customer but we also ask you to understand that this is not business as usual and we are constantly working to streamline our processes. Most orders are delivered within 5 business days or less.


Damn dude...... I feel yo, must be pretty hectic then on your side, respeck sorry bro, if i vuct your night up like this now... And thanx for doing this all for us, u are our hero

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/5/20)

Responding here as it seems to be the last commented thread for you guys.
Your website is really slow on my end and I'm unable to complete my order.
I'm unable to place my order as the basket keeps saying "Sorry, we do not have enough "Vaporesso Swag II Kit - Black" in stock to fulfill your order (-1 available)"

I got kicked out of the chat I was busy with, and now I'm back in a queue to wait 30 minutes. Could I arrange my order on here or via email?
@Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/5/20)

Please PM me your mobile number


----------



## M.Adhir (25/5/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Please PM me your mobile number



I have also been trying to get hold of someone from Vaperite - regarding an order for subohm coils and cbd liquid. no luck on my end as well


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Responding here as it seems to be the last commented thread for you guys.
> Your website is really slow on my end and I'm unable to complete my order.
> I'm unable to place my order as the basket keeps saying "Sorry, we do not have enough "Vaporesso Swag II Kit - Black" in stock to fulfill your order (-1 available)"
> 
> ...



I have updated the Swag II quantities on our website. We are having huge issues with our website speed as there are hundreds of people online at any one time. We have developers looking at it to see why it is so slow as we are on a very fast server.

Should we still call you or do you want to try your order online again?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/5/20)

We do have a chat function on our website and we have three staff on the chat. You can also try Facebook Messenger as we are also responding to those. Otherwise send me your mobile numbers or email farahb@vaperite.co.za or jayden@vaperite.co.za


----------



## Snape of Vape (25/5/20)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I have updated the Swag II quantities on our website. We are having huge issues with our website speed as there are hundreds of people online at any one time. We have developers looking at it to see why it is so slow as we are on a very fast server.
> 
> Should we still call you or do you want to try your order online again?



I don't mind ordering from you guys on here either. Still not able to checkout or such.


----------

